# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի աշխարհի գավաթ 2017

## Moonwalker

Չգիտեմ ինչի մտքովս անցավ շարունակել տարիներ առաջվա ավանդույթներն ու նոր թեմա բացել::nostalgic



2017 թ. սեպտեմբերի 2-28-ը մեր հարևան Վրաստանի մայրաքաղաքում տեղի է ունենալու շախմատի աշխարհի գավաթի 9-րդ խաղարկությունը (նախորդ հաղթողները՝ Անանդ (2000 թ., 2002 թ.), Արոնյան (2005 թ.), Կամսկի (2007 թ.), Գելֆանդ (2009 թ.), Սվիդլեր (2011 թ.), Կրամնիկ (2013 թ.), Կարյակին (2015 թ.)): 
Այս մրցաշարը 2018 թ. չեմպիոնի կոչման հավակնորդների մրցաշարի որակավորման փուլերից մեկն է (որակավորվում են հաղթողն ու երկրորդ մրցանակակիրը), և այս առումով առանձնակի կարևորություն ունի մեր շախմատի առաջատարի համար (Լևոնի համար ուղեգիր ձեռք բերելու ամենաիրական տարբերակն է): Նաև դրանով պայմանավորված՝ այս տարվա մրցաշարն ամենաուժեղն է աշխարհի գավաթների պատմության մեջ: 
128 մասնակցից (աշխարհի չեմպիոն և նախորդ գավաթի կիսաեզրափակչի մասնակիցներ + 2015 և 2016 թթ. պատանիների աշխարհի չեմպիոններ + 18 շախմատիստ՝ ըստ նախորդ տարվա միջին վարկանիշի + 92 հոգի մայրցամաքային առաջնություններից + 1 խաղացող որպես Շախմատային պրոֆեսիոնալների ասոցիացիայի տուրի հաղթող + 5 նոմինատ ՖԻԴԵ-ից + 4 նոմինանտ կազմակերպիչներից) 40-ն ըստ մրցաշարային ցանցի հիմքում ընկած ՖԻԴԵ-ի օգոստոսյան վարկանշային աղյուսակի ունի 2700+ վարկանիշ: Մասնակիցների թվում է նաև աշխարհի գործող չեմպիոն Մագնուս Կարլսենը:


Մասնակիցների առաջին տասնյակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝

1. *Մագնուս Կարլսեն* (Նորվեգիա, 2822),
2. *Ուեսլի Սո* (ԱՄՆ, 2810),
3. *Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա* (ԱՄՆ, 2807),
4. *Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ* (Ռուսաստան, 2803),
5. *Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2799),
6. *Շահրիար Մամեդյարով* (Ադրբեջան, 2797),
7. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա* (ԱՄՆ, 2792),
8. *Մաքսիմ Վաշիե-Լագրավ* (Ֆրանսիա, 2789),
9. *Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ* (Ռուսաստան, 2783),
10. *Վիշվանաթան Անանդ* (Հնդկաստան, 2783):

Բացի Լևոնից աշխարհի գավաթին մասնակցում են նաև ևս 2 Հայաստանը ներկայացնող շախմատիստ՝

72. *Հրանտ Մելքումյան* (Հայաստան, 2642),
87. *Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան* (Հայաստան, 2606):

Մրցաշարային ցանցը հասանելի է *այստեղ*: Մեր շախմատիստներին բաժին են հասել հետևյալ մրցակիցները՝

*Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2799, №5) - *Դենիել Քոուդրի* (Հարավաֆրիկյան Հանրապետություն, 2449, №124),
*Հրանտ Մելքումյան* (Հայաստան, 2642, №72) - *Բորիս Գրաչյով* (Ռուսաստան, 2654, №57),
*Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան* (Հայաստան, 2606, №87) - *Մաքսիմ Ռոդշտեյն* (Իսրայել, 2695, №42):

*Ժամանակացույցը՝* 
1-րդ շրջան - սեպտեմբերի 3-4, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի 5,
2-րդ շրջան - սեպտեմբերի 6-7, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի 8,
3-րդ շրջան - սեպտեմբերի 9-10, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի  11,
1/8-րդ եզրափակիչ - սեպտեմբերի 12-13, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի 14,
քառորդ եզրափակիչ - սեպտեմբերի 15-16, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի 17,
հանգիստյան օր - սեպտեմբերի 18,
կիսաեզրափակիչ - սեպտեմբերի 19-20, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի 21,
հանգիստյան օր - սեպտեմբերի 22,
եզրափակիչ - սեպտեմբերի 23-26, թայբրեյքը՝ սեպտեմբերի 27:

Բոլոր պարտիաների մեկնարկը Երևանի ժամանակով 15:00-ին:

*Ժամանակի հաշվարկը՝
*90 րոպե առաջին 40 քայլի համար + 30 րոպե + 30 վրկ/քայլ սկսած առաջին քայլից: 
Թայբրեյքը՝ 2x 25 րոպե + 10 վրկ/քայլ, հավասարության դեպքում՝ 2x 10 րոպե + 10 վրկ/քայլ, հավասարության դեպքում՝ 2x 5րոպե + 3 վրկ/քայլ, հավասարության դեպքում՝ արմագեդոն (5 րոպե 4 րոպեի դիմաց + 3 վրկ/քայլ սկսած 61-րդ քայլից):

*Մրցանակային ֆոնդը (ընդհանուր՝ 1.600.000 ԱՄՆ դոլար)՝*
1-րդ ռաունդից դուրս մնացածներ` 6.000-ական դոլար,
2-րդ ռաունդից դուրս մնացածներ` 10.000-ական դոլար,
3-րդ ռաունդից դուրս մնացածներ` 16.000-ական դոլար,
1/8-րդ եզրափակչից դուրս մնացածներ` 25.000-ական դոլար,
քառորդ եզրափակչից դուրս մնացածներ` 35.000-ական դոլար,
կիսաեզրափակչից դուրս մնացածներ՝ 50.000-ական դոլար,
երկրորդ մրցանակակիր՝ 80.000 դոլար,
գավաթակիր՝ 120.000 դոլար:

*Մրցավարները՝
*Գլխավոր մրցավար - *Տոմաշ Դելեգա* (Լեհաստան),
Գլխավոր մրցավարի տեղակալ - *Ֆաիգ Հասանով* (Ադրբեջան),
Գլխավոր մրցավարի տեղակալ - *Աշոտ Վարդապետյան* (Հայաստան),
Մրցավարներ՝
*Մարիկա Ջափարիձե* (Վրաստան),
*Արլիդ Ռիմստադ* (Ֆարերյան կղզիներ),
*Անաստասիա Սորոկինա* (Բելառուս),
*Մարգալիտա Թանդաշվիլի* (Ֆարերյան կղզիներ),
*Ռոբերտ Լագերման* (Իսլանդիա),
*Ալոն Շուլման* (Իսրայել):


*Անցկացման վայրը՝
*Մրցաշարն անց է կացվելու Թբիլիսիի *«Hualing»* 5-աստղանի հյուրանոցում՝




*
Պաշտոնական կայք*


Հ.Գ. Նոկաուտ մրցաշարերն առանձնահատուկ եմ սիրում: Հետաքրքիր աշնան սկիզբ ա սպասվում: Առա՜ջ, Լև:  :Goblin:

----------

GriFFin (12.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.08.2017), Peace (07.08.2017), reminilo (07.08.2017), Tiger29 (07.08.2017), Աթեիստ (08.08.2017), Արշակ (11.09.2017), Գաղթական (08.08.2017), Մուշու (11.08.2017), Յոհաննես (08.08.2017), Ներսես_AM (08.08.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մասնակիցների առաջին տասնյակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝


Երեկ ուշ գիշերը դրամատիկ վերջաբանով ավարտված Սինգֆիլդի գավաթից հետո թոփ 10-ի վարկանիշներն այս պահին ունեն նման տեսք՝ 



Սենց էլ գնալու ենք աշխարհի գավաթ. խառն ա շատ խառը վերևներում:

----------

Tiger29 (12.08.2017), Արշակ (11.09.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

Առաջին շրջանն անցանք: Մասնակիցների թիվը կիսով չափ կրճատվեց: Ցավոք, մեր երեք մասնակիցներից միայն Լևոնը կշարունակի պայքարը: 

Նա առանց որևէ դժվարության պարտության մատնեց կարգով նկատելիորեն զիջող մրցակցին.

*Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2813, №5) - *Դենիել Քոուդրի* (Հարավաֆրիկյան Հանրապետություն, 2449, №124) *2-0*



Մեր մյուս ներկայացուցիչները չկարողացան հաղթահարել ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող մրցակիցների արգելքը: Երկու դեպքում էլ հաղթողը որոշվեց երրորդ օրը՝ արագ շախմատի պարտիաներում: Հատկապես ցավալի էր Հրանտի պարտությունը՝ հաշվի առնելով, թե քանի անգամ չկարողացավ իրացնել բարենպաստ դիրքերը.

*Հրանտ Մելքումյան* (Հայաստան, 2642, №72) - *Բորիս Գրաչյով* (Ռուսաստան, 2654, №57) *1-1* (դասական պարտիաներում), *½-1½* (արագ պարտիաներում)



*Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյան* (Հայաստան, 2606, №87) - *Մաքսիմ Ռոդշտեյն* (Իսրայել, 2695, №42) *1-1* (դասական պարտիաներում), *½-1½* (արագ պարտիաներում)



Ընդհանուր առմամբ, գրեթե բոլոր ուժեղագույնները շարունակում են պայքարը: Մասնակիցների վարկանշային աղյուսակի վերին 32 մասնակիցներից միայն ուկրաինացի Պավել Էլյանովն է հավաքում ճամպրուկները: 32-ից 10 շախմատիստ հաջորդ փուլ է անցել թայբրեյքի միջոցով:
Երկրորդ շրջանում Լևոնի մրցակիցն է աշխարհի ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող գործող շախմատիստուհին՝

*Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2799, №5) - *Հոու Յիֆան* (Չինաստան, 2652, № 60): 

Չինուհին շատ դրական կերպար է ու երևի բոլոր շախմատասերների մոտ համակրանք է առաջացնում, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն պիտի սպասել, որ Լևոնը խնդիրներ չի ունենա: Երկրորդ շրջանում արդեն մի քանի լուրջ և հետաքրքիր զույգեր են ձևավորվել, որոնցից, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, պետք է հատուկ ուշադրությամբ հետևել Վեյ Յի - Ռիխարդ Ռապորտ դիմակայությանը: Խոստանում է մսաղաց լինել:

Հ.Գ. Հիշեցնեմ, որ մրցաշարում օգտագործվում են շախմատիսների վարկանիշներն ըստ ՖԻԴԵ-ի օգոստոս ամսվա դասակարգման աղյուսակի: Կենդանի վարկանիշներով այս պահին Լևոնը կրկին երկրորդն է՝

----------

Lion (13.09.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.09.2017), Tiger29 (05.09.2017), Արշակ (11.09.2017), Գաղթական (06.09.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երկրորդ շրջանն էլ անցանք: Ոչ այնքան հեշտությամբ, որքան սպասում էինք, բայց անցանք:  :Goblin: 

*Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2799, №5) - *Հոու Յիֆան* (Չինաստան, 2652, № 60) *1-1* (դասական պարտիաներում), *1-1* (25'+10" արագ պարտիաներում), *2-0* (10'+10" արագ պարտիաներում):

Այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ Լևոնը երբեք իրեն նեղություն չէր տալիս՝ սպասելով, որ ավելի բարձր կարգն իրենն անի: Շախմատային մակարդակների տարբերությունը սովորաբար ավելի զգալի է դառնում ժամանակի կրճատմանը զուգահեռ: 10-րոպեանոց պարտիաներում չինուհին ուղղակի քանդվեց: Արդարության համար նշենք, Հոուի պատրաստվածության լավ աստիճանը (հատկապես Կատալոնյան սկզբնախաղում) ու հուսանք, որ Լևոնն ուղղակի ուժերն է խնայում հաջորդ փուլերի համար:



Երրորդ շրջանում պայքարը շարունակելու է 32 շախմատիստ: Մասնակիցների վարկանշային աղյուսակի վերին 32 մասնակիցներից գավաթի համար պայքարում է 18-ը: Հետաքրքիր է, որ դասական պարտիաներում հաղթանակի էր հասել նրանցից միայն 5-ը:
Նախորդ շրջանում պայքարից դուրս մնացած Էլյանովին միացել է ևս 13 հոգի (Շահրիյար Մամեդյարովը, Վիշվանաթան Անանդը, Սերգեյ Կարյակինը, Վեյ Յին, Ռադոսլավ Վոյտաշեկը, Յու Յանյին, Պենտալա Հարիկրիշան, Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը, Լե Քուան Լիեմը, Մայքլ Ադամսը, Բորիս Գելֆանդը, Նիկիտա Վիտյուգովը և Էթյեն Բաքրոն):

Պայքարը շարունակվում է առանց դադարների: Երրորդ շրջանում հետևտլու ենք մի քանի ավելի լուրջ զույգերի (այդ թվում՝ Իվանչուկ-Կրամնիկ): Արդեն վաղը Լևոնը սպիտակներով փորձելու է պարտության մատնել իր հերթական մրցակցին:

*Լևոն Արոնյան* (Հայաստան, 2799, №5) - *Մաքսիմ Մատլակով*(Ռուսաստան, 2728, №28)
Մատլակովը Լևոնից ավելի ուշ ավարտեց պայքարն այսօր (Անդրեյկինի հետ դիմակայությունը բանը հասավ 5'+3" պարտիաներին): Պարզ է, որ ամենևին հեշտ չի լինելու, բայց պետք է սպիտակներով փորձել ճնշել:

----------

Lion (13.09.2017), Tiger29 (09.09.2017), Արշակ (11.09.2017), Գաղթական (10.09.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

Քանի դեռ, ես արձակուրդում էի ու համակարգչին հասանելիություն չունեի, Աշխարհի գավաթում դրամատիկ զարգացումներ են տեղի ունեցել: Պայքարից դուրս են մնացել մրցաշարի հաղթողի կոչման հիմնական հավակնորդների մի մասը, ներառյալ՝ աշխարհի չեմպիոն Կարլսենը, աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Կրամնիկը, ամերիկյան «հսկաներ» Նակամուրան ու Կարուանան և այլն:

Այս ընթացքում մեր Լևոնն ավելի ուժեղ դուրս եկավ երկու ծայրահեղ դրամատիկ ու հյուծիչ միկրոմրցամարտերում:
3-րդ շրջանում Մաքսիմ Մալատկովի նկատմամբ (*1-1* (դասական պարտիաներում), *1-1* (25'+10" արագ պարտիաներում), *1-1* (10'+10" արագ պարտիաներում), *1½-½* (5'+3" բլից պարտիաներում):
Բառացիորեն րոպերներ առաջ մեր չեմպիոնը 1/8 եզրափակչում պայքարից դուրս թողեց ռուս Դանիել Դուբովին (*1½-½* (դասական պարտիաներում)): Իսկական թրիլլեր էր երկողմանի բազմաթիվ սխալներով ու ապրումներով: Լևոնն իսկապես հոգնած էր ու վաղվա թայբրեյքի օրը կօգտագործի ուժերը կազդուրելու համար: 



Քանի որ 1/8 եզրափակիչը շարունակվելու է վաղը, մանրամասները՝ ավելի ուշ: Արձանագրենք միայն ամենակարևորը. Լևոնը քարորդ եզրափակչում է և հավակնորդների մրցաշարի ուղեգրին մնացել է 2 քայլ: 



Սեպտեմբերի 15-ին սկսելու ենք խաղալ իր հազարերորդ երիտասարդությունն ապրող 48-ամյա Վասիլի Իվանչուկի հետ: Հեշտ չի լինելու, բայց պիտի հաղթել: Ամեն գնով:

*Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան, 2799, №5) - Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա, 2728,* *№29)*

----------

Lion (13.09.2017), Tiger29 (13.09.2017), Արշակ (19.09.2017), Գաղթական (13.09.2017), Լեո (13.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ընտիրա, ապրես: Մի խնդրանք, էլի, կարաս հղում դնես՝ Լևոնի պարտիաները նայենք?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ընտիրա, ապրես: Մի խնդրանք, էլի, կարաս հղում դնես՝ Լևոնի պարտիաները նայենք?


*
Այստեղ* (համակարգչային վերլուծություն + տարբեր լեզուներով կենդանի մեկնաբանություններ. նախորդ տուրերը կարող ես գտնել ներքևում մրցաշարային ծառի մեջ քո ուզած զույգը գտնելով) կամ *այստեղ*:

----------

Lion (13.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Էս Դուբովի հետ պարտիան բայց վտանգավոր էր, ոնց որ բրիտվի սայրի վրով անցնելով հաղթեց...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էս Դուբովի հետ պարտիան բայց վտանգավոր էր, ոնց որ բրիտվի սայրի վրով անցնելով հաղթեց...


Իրականում շատ հետաքրքիր պարտիա էր: Լյովը Գրյունֆելդի պաշտպանությունում սուր պլան ընտրեց՝ h6 ու e6 քայլերով մրցակցի սևադաշտ փղին զրկելով գործողության գոյության հեռանկարից: Համակարգիչը որ միացնում ես բավական ժամանակ է պետք՝ հասկանալու, որ սպիտակները մարտավարապես թեկուզ ռիսկային, բայց հեռանկարային իդեա ունեին: 
Փաստացի 47-րդ քայլին Լևոնի դիրքը ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿ հաղթած էր: Վերջնախաղերի Նալիմովի բազաներն ասում են, որ այս դիրքը մաթեմատիկորեն մատ է 72 քայլում:



Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր կազուսի պատճառով պարտիան ձգձգվեց ու ստիպեց մի լավ անհանգստանալ: Ուժերի նույնական հարաբերակցությամբ դիրքերի մի խումբ կա (երբ սպիտակների զինվորն արդեն g4-ում է), որն ուղղակի տեսական ոչ ոքի է: Ասենք մոտավոր դասավորել եմ տենց մի դիրք: 



Լևոնը հավանաբար հիշում էր, որ սա ոչ ոքի է, բայց էս դեպքում կա մի կարևոր հանգամանք. սևերի փիղը վերահսկում է h3-c8 անկյունագիծը: Այդ պատճառով Արոնյանը մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը խուսափում էր զինվորն առաջ տանելուց: Մեր այսօրվա պարտիայում, սակայն, սպիտակները բազմիցս հնարավորություն ունեին հիշյալ g4-ը խաղալ այն պայմաններում, երբ սևերը չէին հասցնում փղին տեղափոխել հիշյալ անկյունագիծ:

Ամեն դեպքում լավ ստացվեց, որ մրցամարտի ելքը որոշվեց «հիմնական ժամանակում»: Վաղվա հանգստի կարիքը Լևոնը շատ ուներ: Պիտի ուժերը վերականգնել Իվանչուկի հետ դիմակայությունից առաջ: Ուկրաինացին ավանդաբար միշտ դժվար մրցակից է եղել մեր համար (նրանց միջև նախորդ դասական պարտիաների վիճակագրությունը Լևոնի օգտին չէ՝ +11-12=16):

Հ.Գ. Պարտիայի վերջնամասն ու Լևոնի մամլո *հետխաղյա հարցազրույցը* (6:28-ից): Մի փոքր ավելորդ համեստություն է անում, բայց հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ է հաղորդում (օրինակ պարտիայի ընթացքում երկու կողմերն էլ ոչ ոքի են առաջարկել):
Հ.Գ.Գ. Ռուսական մամուլն Արոնյան-Իվանչուկ դիմակայությունն արդեն որակել է * «վաղաժամ եզրափակիչ»*:

----------

Lion (14.09.2017), Tiger29 (14.09.2017), Արշակ (19.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Այո, համաձայն եմ: Բայց էս Իվանչուկի պահով անհանգիստ եմ, սենց ծերուկները երբեմն իրոք վտանգավոր են:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այո, համաձայն եմ: Բայց էս Իվանչուկի պահով անհանգիստ եմ, սենց ծերուկները երբեմն իրոք վտանգավոր են:


Կասպարովը ժամանակին լավ բան էր ասում. երբեք չես իմանա, որ Իվանչուկի հետ ես խաղալու: Այսօր մեր բախտից ուկրաինացին ասես սկսնակ լիներ: Փաստացի դուրս չեկավ սկզբնախաղից, 10-րդ քայլի վրա ծախսեց իր ժամանակի մեծ մասը և 24-րդ քայլին կատարյալ ջարդուփշուր եղավ՝ կարելի է ասել խայտառակ ոճով:



*Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան, 2799, №5) - Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (Ուկրաինա, 2728, №29) 1-0*  :Yes: *

*Առաջ չընկնենք ու սպասենք վաղվան, բայց շատ լուրջ հայտ էր՝ կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գալու:

Այսօրվա պատկերը՝

----------

Lion (15.09.2017), Tiger29 (15.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Պարտիայի հղումը կդնես, նայենք? Ապրի Լևոնը, սենց որ գնա...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Պարտիայի հղումը կդնես, նայենք? Ապրի Լևոնը, սենց որ գնա...


*Խնդրեմ*: 

Իրոք զարմանալի էր՝ հաշվի առնելով ասենք նախորդ փուլերում Իվանչուկի ցուցադրած խաղը: Աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման համար 2012 թ. մրցամարտի մասնակից Բորիս Գելֆանդը Կրամնիկի նկատմամբ Վասիլիի տարած հաղթանակի մասին հայտարարել էր, որ այդ պարտիան իր կյանքում տեսած ամենատպավորիչ հաղթանակներից էր:
Մրցաշարի անգլալեզու պաշտոնական մեկնաբան, սերբ գրոսմայստեր Իվան Սոկոլովն այսօր հետաքրքիր բան պատմեց 2700+ վարկանիշ ունեցող իր անանուն զրուցակցի հետ խոսակցությունից: Ասում էր՝ Իվանչուկը Կրամնիկին այդպես հեշտ հաղթեց, որովհետև ներքուստ կատարելապես հանգիստ էր: Նրա հոգեբանական խնդիրները սկսվում են այն պահից, երբ աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին մոտենալու անգամ աննշան հեռանկար է սկսում նշմարվել:
Իրոք այսօրվա պարտությունն ավելի նման էր նյարդային խզման, քան որևէ այլ բանի: Վաղաժամ հանձնվելն էլ դրա վկայությունն է: Տեսնենք վաղն ինչ վիճակում կլինի ուկրաինացին:

----------

Lion (15.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, բայց իրոք՝ շուտ հանձնվեց: Հա, նեղ էր դիրքը, բայց կարելի էր դիմադրել: Իրոք, կարծես, Իվանչուկը հոգեբանական խնդիրների հետ չի կարողանում պայքարել...

----------

Moonwalker (16.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

*Moonwalker*, մի բան ասա...

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Moonwalker*, մի բան ասա...


Կասեմ հետո։ Կարևորը՝ կիսաեզրափակչում ենք։

----------

Lion (16.09.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ահագին ժամանակ էր՝ բան չէի գրել:
Կիսաեզրափակչի դասական պարտիաներն արդեն հետևում են: Երկու կարճ, անարյուն ոչ-ոքի՝ ենթադրաբար նախնական լուռ (կամ ոչ այնքան) պայմանավորվածության արդյունքում: Մյուս զույգում ևս գրանցվեցին խաղաղ արդյունքներ, սակայն տրամագծորեն հակառակ՝ կենաց-մահու պայքարում: Երկու պարտիաներում էլ սպիտակները բաց թողեցին հնարավոր դրական արդյունքի հասնելու իրենց հնարավորությունը: 



Աշխարհի գավաթի եզրափակչի մասնակիցների և, հետևաբար, 2018 թ. հավակնորդների մրցաշարի ուղեգրերի տերերի անունները հայտնի կդառնան վաղը՝ արագ, կամ գուցե կայծակնային շախմատում: Հավանաբար Կարլսեն-Կարյակին մրցամարտից թայբրեյքից հետո տեղի ունեցած շախմատային իրադարձություններից ամենահետաքրքիրն է մեզ սպասում: 
Լևոն-Մաքսիմ զույգում իրոք ուժերը գրեթե հավասար են (ստորև վարկանիշներն՝ ըստ ՖԻԴԵ-ի դասակարգման վերջին աղյուսակի): Ու ինձ թույլ կտամ ենթադրել, որ այս զույգի հաղթողը եզրափակչում ռեալ ֆավորիտն է լինելու:



Վաղը շախմատասեր մարդու համար իսկական հրավառություն է սպասվում, ինչ որ իմաստով՝ սուպերկլասիկո  :Jpit: : Երկու տիտանների մրցապայքարում երկրպագելու ենք մեր արևային Լևոնին՝ ակնկալելով ՀՀ Անկախության օրվա կապակցությամբ մի մեծ նվեր բոլորիս:



Հ.Գ. Chess-News-ն այս կապակցությամբ հետաքրքիր բան էր հիշել 90-ականներից. «Завтра вы увидите то, что никогда не видели. Но это будет завтра. Завтра!»:

----------

Lion (21.09.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.09.2017), Գաղթական (23.09.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

Միրաժ էր էսօր, ֆիկցիա, միֆ. ուղեղային մորմոք, սրտի հիվանդություն:



Եզրափակչում ենք և հավակնորդների մրցաշարում:  :Goblin:

----------

Lion (21.09.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.09.2017), Tiger29 (21.09.2017), Yellow Raven (21.09.2017), Yuna (22.09.2017), Աթեիստ (22.09.2017), Գաղթական (23.09.2017), Լեո (21.09.2017), Տրիբուն (21.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, մերսի: Լևոնը, փաստորեն, կարողացավ սևերով իսպանական պարտիայում պահել դրությունը: Զարմանալի է, որ հակառակորդը այդպես էլ արդյունավետ շարունակություն չգտավ՝ մի քանի օրինակներում: Հետաքրքիր էր նաև Լևոնի տակտիկան սպիտակներով՝ նա ամեն անգամ կարողանում էր Գրյունֆելդի սուր անկյուններից հաջող դուրս գալ: Վերջին պարտիան իրոք լավն էր, Լևոնը փոխեց տակտիկան և աստիճանաբար իրացրեց առավելությունը: e6-f5-ից հետո համակարգիչը միանգամից ցույց տվեց, որ սևերը պարտված են, բայց կար այլ շարունակություն? Թագուհին հաղթում է նավակին, բայց իրոք վերջբանաը հիանալի էր, մաքուր անցկացվեց...

----------


## Moonwalker

Էսօր բոլոր շեփորները հնչում են էս մարդու համար՝

----------

Mr. Annoying (27.09.2017), Tiger29 (27.09.2017), Yuna (27.09.2017), Արշակ (27.09.2017), Գաղթական (01.10.2017), Լեո (27.09.2017), Տրիբուն (28.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

Ես բոլոր պարտիաները նայեցի, չինացին որպես կանոն դժվարությամբ հետ էր մղում հարվածները ու մի քանի դեպքերում հազիվ փրկվեց: Բայց դե բլիցում առավելությունը միանշանակ Լևոնինն էր - Շնորհավոր մեզ բոլորիս, ապրի Լևոնը, փոքր ժամանակ պատիվ եմ ունեցել իր հետ ծանոթ լինել, մի ինչ որ ժամանակ միասին էինք շախմատ պարապում...  :Smile:

----------

